# Frio River Concan Tx



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

We made it to Concan for a couple of days and stayed at Get Your Frio On Rv park and Campgrounds. Gyfo was a nice quiet place with full hookups. Nice owners. Will definitely return. The river was too low to float. 7 bluffs had water on the **** side and of course the deep hole near Neals had water. These 2 areas were jam packed of course. I wish I owned the parking lots near these 2 areas. 7 bluff parking was 30 per car and the parking just off the highway across from neals was $50. It did rain Sunday night down there and supposedly the water was up 5'' from the day we were there but not sure that would allow you to float. We drove to Garner and took the bikes Saturday morning to go and ride the trails but even with an annual state pass we were not allowed inside the park. You now have to buy a day pass before hand.
Gulfcoastal


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah- Garner is a top 3 state park for visiting, and they have to control it … we try to get in there from time to time with the scouts…. And we have to make the reservation way out in advance to camp


----------

